

I listened to the space station in April – here's how - mide
http://www.mide.io/2015/04/12/ham-space-station.html

======
LesZedCB
Wow, that's a cool setup! I love the measuring tap yagi idea. I've been doing
amateur radio for about six months now. It's a fun hobby, especially when you
get into transmitting on HF. The first time I made successful contact to
somebody in Europe from my little vertical whip and radio was so exhilarating!
I have yet to work any satellites, but if it's that easy, I should definitely
give it a try soon.

~~~
mide
That's so cool - I have an HF rig and I did try to build my own G5RV, but I
found that I cut the matching portion of the latter line too short, which is
causing for some of the RF to get back into the shack.

A buddy of mine just got me some custom QSL cards, so I have no excuse not to
fix my antenna and get on the air!

------
pvaldes
Very interesting, congratulations. Have you tried qsstv?

~~~
mide
No, I haven't, but I am looking for a good desktop application to receive
SSTV. The mobile app I use can determine the protocol automatically, so I'd
want a desktop app that can do the same.

Thanks!

~~~
pvaldes
I'm absolutely newbie on this field but if qsstv is not what you need you
should also consider to take a look to the Debian hamradio project:
([https://wiki.debian.org/DebianHams](https://wiki.debian.org/DebianHams))

Some of the software included in the precompiled debian packages:

Gpredict (Real time satellite tracking):
[http://gpredict.oz9aec.net/](http://gpredict.oz9aec.net/)

Yagi uda project (design and analyze performance of yagi antennae)
[http://www.g8wrb.org/yagi/](http://www.g8wrb.org/yagi/)

Freedv (digital speech radio): [http://freedv.org/tiki-
index.php](http://freedv.org/tiki-index.php)

GNU-AIS (Decode messages from ships and coastal stations):
[http://gnuais.sourceforge.net/](http://gnuais.sourceforge.net/)

Multimon radio decoder (use your sound target as a modem).
[http://linux.maruhn.com/sec/multimon.html](http://linux.maruhn.com/sec/multimon.html)

GRIG: Hamlib based radio control library
[http://groundstation.sourceforge.net/grig/](http://groundstation.sourceforge.net/grig/)

Chirp (configure your baofeng UV-5R radio)
[http://chirp.danplanet.com/projects/chirp/wiki/Home](http://chirp.danplanet.com/projects/chirp/wiki/Home)

List of debian packages available with: apt search ^hamradio

